# chin-ups



## familyman (7 Jul 2005)

I am just wondering about chin-ups,I got a basic understandind of how many pushups and sit ups I got to do in basic,at least i think i do,but i never hear anything about chin-ups.How many do we got to do?and if we cant what happens?


----------



## 392 (7 Jul 2005)

familyman said:
			
		

> How many do we got to do?



As many as you are told to


----------



## GO!!! (7 Jul 2005)

None.

You are not required to do chin ups in basic, and will still pass even if you can't do a single one.


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Jul 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Really, cause I remember doing quite a few chin ups during my basic course.  Having your PT NCO come from 3 RCR Para Coy=equals not fun times.


----------



## paracowboy (8 Jul 2005)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> GO!!! said:
> 
> 
> 
> > GO!! is correct. You are not required to successfully complete a single chin-up in order to *pass* Basic. That being said, you were fortunate in your training staff.


----------



## GO!!! (8 Jul 2005)

Hatchet Man

I know that chin ups are required for the para pt test and the coopers test for JTF2 selection (actually, the coopers test uses pull ups, overhand grip that is) And I believe that they are required for the SAR Tech selection, but don't quote me on that one.

You cannot fail battle school for inability to do a chin up. As long as you can pass the CF express test  : , you are good to go. Well, not really, but that is the standard you must achieve.

I think that the standard should be higher, but that will have to wait until I am the big cheese.

If your instructors made you do more PT, count yourself lucky. Most of us get fatter going through the system in place at the Mega.


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Jul 2005)

I was pusing the symantics button  , I know you don't need to do them to "pass", but that doesn't mean you aren't going to do them at some point.  My course was a trial/experimental reserve ql2/3 so our instructors had a very wide berth in what they could do.


----------



## Brygun (10 Aug 2005)

In preparing for entrance I've tried doing some chin ups. Rather embarassed  :-[...i can hardly budge from the extended arm position. Defelection of about 10 degrees is all I can manage. Obvisously Ive negelcted that particular muscle group. In terms of pushups and situps im at 140% or better of the minimum score. (the run is stuff for other thread(s) )
With arms already bent I can do a few in a limited "just over, just under" the bar routine. Its the full arm extension that is beyond >current< muscles  :threat:

What exercises can I do then to help build up the muscles for chin ups?

There is a swingset available (which is where I try it).

Ive tried doing it with feet "lightly" touching to give a little extra to actually do the motion.

I do not have access to gym.


Hopefully someone can direct me to what muscles or exercises that can be done indoors.


----------



## Roy Harding (10 Aug 2005)

Brygun said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> What exercises can I do then to help build up the muscles for chin ups?
> 
> ...



Chin ups.


----------



## TheMachine (10 Aug 2005)

Definately shoulders, tricepts, forarms and some back.


----------



## Zombie (10 Aug 2005)

Continue trying to do your best at the chin ups and if you can, also work on your lats and biceps. If you're limited by equipment, just put any weighted object in your hands and perform curling motions with your arms. As for your back, look up bent over rows on the internet and try to replicate the motion improvising for weight. Low-pulley rows and lat pull downs would be good as well, but are kind of difficult without the right equipment. Best thing is just to keep doing those chin ups.


----------



## Freight_Train (10 Aug 2005)

Do some negatives.   Jump yourself up so that you are at the top position and lower yourself as slowly as possible.   Or you could try kipping pullups - http://www.crossfit.com/cf-video/Connor-Keegan.mpg   which are essentially a "cheat" movement.
Good luck!


----------



## paracowboy (11 Aug 2005)

go to the top of this forum. See the threads with the words "PT" and "Fitness" in them?


----------



## strongchristian (11 Aug 2005)

Its too bad you don't have access to a gym. There's a machine (actually its made for shoulderwork) first of all you sit on it, and you take a wide grip on the long bar above you, with hands going forward and pull down to work your shoulders. Then the bar goes back up. But if you bring your hands close together, with palms facing you, just like with situps, and then set the weight to your body weight (or less if thats too hard), I think you can almost replicate doing sit ups. I should really learn the names of machines...


----------



## paracowboy (11 Aug 2005)

and I can't help but notice that on each page of this forum, there is at least one thread with "chin-up" in the title.
If you're too lazy to look at a page on a computer, you're too lazy to put the work in to improve.


----------



## Brygun (11 Aug 2005)

Ive already looked on the forums here (and elsewhere) and there was NOT an answer about this particular matter.    Best way to fail to communicate is to deny the use of questions.  A BAD briefing leader will say "and dont dare ask questions"    : Dont worry some mouthy snipes dont deter a soldier.   

The existing pages here talked about how to do them NOT how to >build up< to them.

Famous quote: "Questions show interest."   

As it is there is now some tips on exercises to do.   Thanks Frieght, the negative version is something I can try out on what I have access to. Strong and Zombie thank you as well. I recall once using one of those machinces in the past (though I dont have access to it now).

I've also been using a loaded backpack for arm curls and a pipe with some heavy stuff hanging off of it. These curls though work with my arms level or below rather than above me as in the chin-up. Was concerened that it was missing the needed muscle group.


----------



## Pieman (11 Aug 2005)

I have been taking a fitness course and we do a lot of chin ups in it. My instructor says that a chin up is not a natural body movement, unless you are spider man and climb walls all day, so you have to teach the body how to do it through muscle memory. (His words) Bottom line, best way to improve chin ups really is more chin ups. 

However, there is a chin up supported position that you can use if you work out with someone. Simply do normal chin ups until you reach muscle failure. Then bend your legs at the knees. You partner can then reach under you legs and support you by lifting you by the legs a little to reduce your weight. You then continue to do chin ups until you can do no more. 

Keep in mind your partner should only help a little bit, and take only just enough of your weight off so that you can keep going. Try it sometime.


----------



## paracowboy (11 Aug 2005)

Brygun said:
			
		

> Ive already looked on the forums here (and elsewhere) and there was NOT an answer about this particular matter. Best way to fail to communicate is to deny the use of questions.A BAD briefing leader will say "and dont dare ask questions"  Dont worry some mouthy snipes dont deter a soldier.
> 
> The existing pages here talked about how to do them NOT how to >build up< to them.
> 
> ...


Bollocks. I know for a fact that several posts in those threads teach how to build up to them, or how to improve your performance on them, as I have written those posts. I have covered the use of negatives, adding weight, getting spotted, or self-spotting. I have also covered the necessity of building up supporting muscles, and of losing excess weight.
Thanks for the lecture on leadership, however.


----------



## FITSUMO (11 Aug 2005)

something that has helped me is doing negative chins, use a step, put chin on the bar then lower yourself for 5 secs, and repeat and repeat and repeat.   Rope climbs has helped also, lay flat on floor and pull yourself to standing using a rope ( thanks crossfit.com).   And as said a million times before, the best way to improve chins is doing .....................chins.

the best of luck to ya


----------



## Brygun (11 Aug 2005)

Thanks Pieman.

Saw that one on some fitness websites. Which requires that second person. It will hopefullly help someone else.

Overall thinking what I will do as what "chin up" versions I can for now while doing in some arm curls.

One exercise I did try out seemed to fatigue the same forearm muscles. Hold a pipe (wish mine was heavier actually) over your heard. Slowly, and the key is slowly, rotate the pipe over your head using both hands. Change direction every once and a while. The key was to do it slowly as fast just meant it was skipping around. Doing it slow let you squeeze the pipe while turning the hand and forearm. This did seem to work the hand/forearm a bit. A low-equipment exercise that can be done just anywhere.


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 Aug 2005)

Show some respect for Paracowboy, he REALLY knows what he is talking about. Apologize for trying to give a leadership lecture on a military board, to someone who has been there and done that. And go fill out your gd profile. If you think having strong forearms will help you with chinups, then you really need to do some research. Chin-ups involve the sternal portion of the pectoralis major, latissimus dorsi, teres major, posterior deltoid, the rhomboids, the middle and lower portions of the trapezius, and the elbow flexors. Work all those and you'll get better. Hey, chinups will work all those.


----------



## Brygun (11 Aug 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> If you think having strong forearms will help you with chinups, then you really need to do some research.



Then we agree, a smart thing to do then would be to ask a question about "Building up for chin ups".



			
				Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Chin-ups involve the sternal portion of the pectoralis major, latissimus dorsi, teres major, posterior deltoid, the rhomboids, the middle and lower portions of the trapezius, and the elbow flexors. Work all those and you'll get better.



Now this will help. Thank you. Now I can use the muscles involved to research some individual exercises.


----------



## Brygun (11 Aug 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Show some respect for Paracowboy, he REALLY knows what he is talking about.



Have seen his good work on the exercises though didn't come across the information I asked about. Implying that a search wasnt even attempted was just ASS-U-ME. Kinda outa place say someone will fail because they ask a question.  :

Been getting good information from those contributing to the thread so quite glad the question was asked.


----------



## Brygun (11 Aug 2005)

BTW, try doing a search for "chin up". The search comes back with "chin" hits on ma-CHIN-e gun, mar-CHIN-g (just how many posts deal with those words ha!) and "up" gets hits on alot more.


----------



## Roy Harding (11 Aug 2005)

Brygun said:
			
		

> BTW, try doing a search for "chin up". The search comes back with "chin" hits on ma-CHIN-e gun, mar-CHIN-g (just how many posts deal with those words ha!) and "up" gets hits on alot more.



Put quotes around a multi-word search - ie search for: "chin ups"  not: chin ups

Without the quotes, the search will search for posts which contain chin AND ups

This holds true for just about all text searches, whether here, GOOGLE, Windows, etcetera.


----------



## Brygun (11 Aug 2005)

Retired CC said:
			
		

> Put quotes around a multi-word search - ie search for: "chin ups"   not: chin ups
> 
> Without the quotes, the search will search for posts which contain chin AND ups
> 
> This holds true for just about all text searches, whether here, GOOGLE, Windows, etcetera.



ah! Now that certainly helps. As mentioned the earlier searches was buried in non-relevant (to chin ups) content. Unfindable good information equals no info. Thanks. The web search tool I use (My Search) doesnt have this issue. Just typing... chin up   ... does in fact return you "chin up" type information. Looks like its not SOP.

Text searches (some anyway, mostly older ones as I recall) used wild cards. So if you had wanted anything chin like like machine and marching you would type *chin* ... the * being the wildcard.


----------



## honestyrules (11 Aug 2005)

Brygun,

You didn't mention  if you're overweight or not. If it's the case, loosing weight will help you out big time...


----------



## Jaxson (12 Aug 2005)

yea weight can make a big difference, the more your body has to pull straight up with under-developed muscles the harder they will be and less you will do.


----------



## TheMachine (12 Aug 2005)

Get a fitness trainer; youll see alot quicker improvement than reading and attemting to apply these suggestions.


----------



## Island Ryhno (12 Aug 2005)

IR said:
			
		

> Get a fitness trainer; youll see alot quicker improvement than reading and attemting to apply these suggestions.



There is nothing he/she can learn from a $50 p/hour fitness trainer that they can't get from here or elsewhere online. Outside of them pointing out your technique. There are literally thousands of pages on the net dedicated to fitness. I've been lifting weights for going on 15 years now and I take stuff off of good sites. Besides that point, Brygun already stated he doesn't have access to a gym so it's not likely he has access to a trainer.


----------



## mitch83 (12 Aug 2005)

actually having a trainer will help alot if u have access to one


----------



## Island Ryhno (12 Aug 2005)

Explain to me how a trainer will help a lot. I'm just curious, I've used a trainer before and I'd like to know why everybody is so hung up on trainers. Here's what I've seen from trainers; unless your seriously into a sport and need to be professionally conditioned you're wasting money. Trainers can provide some motivation, and sometimes show you proper technique. The idea that a trainer will develop a routine specifically for you is bull, they have a set of routines which they pull out to give to different people. You want to lose weight, here use this one, you want to bulk up, here use this one, and so on and so on. Drop by any gym, take 10 people who have been set up by a trainer and see how many of them are doing the same things. I've seen trainers give people routines with no compound exercises in them. Do you think that works? Here check out this handfull of sites and tell me that a trainer could do any better.

http://www.bodyforlife.com/index.asp
http://forums.jpfitness.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=000056
http://forums.menshealth.com/eve?source=rodale
http://www.ruggedmag.com/index.php?type=Article&i=16&a=1
http://www.t-nation.com/index.do;jsessionid=7AD9660461D7557F9FDA64273146A957.hydra

Bottom line, people trying to get in shape to join the forces do not need a personal trainer.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (12 Aug 2005)

Those are great sites Island Ryhno; thanks for sharing them. I agree with your views on trainers. I am shocked by some of these trainers, the level of instruction they provide and the way they work out in front of their clients - but that is another topic.


----------



## Brygun (12 Aug 2005)

delavan said:
			
		

> Brygun,
> 
> You didn't mention   if you're overweight or not. If it's the case, loosing weight will help you out big time...



heh.. 5' 10" at 175 lbs put in the yellow/green hashing on the chart. Reasonable weight.

Tried the negatives and it seemed more effective then the "foot push up aide". Giving a push with a foot was hard to regulate in terms of keeping it difficult for the arm muscles. Do much push and it was too easy. The negative worked well.

Im sure I will build up the muscles for a "up" rather than a down with some regular work  :threat:


----------



## Jaxson (12 Aug 2005)

your weight is fine im like 5'11 maybe 5'10 and im about 230 lbs now (ive lost like 13 pounds in the last month (hooray!!!)) i find chin ups difficult but not hard, if that makes sense to you. i can maybe do about 10-15 depending how hard i wanna push myself or how loud my friend screams and what he screams... best of luck to you.


----------



## Brygun (12 Aug 2005)

Yeah, Im sure in time I will get them in. Pushups and situps are already with a surplus. The run time is taking work (and gave myself shin splits doubling up to 4.8 km 2 nights in row after only a week.. no longer in my Cross Country MVP form   ). I will get the run down just a matter of when.

The chin ups is the one real struggle. Getting no more than the 5-10 degress (ie. up just an inch or so) simply means those particular muscles havent been called for in a while. I can feel and see some improvements in the arms. I'll get it. The tips in this thread will certainly help. As several have said... best way to do chins up is do more chins ups... problem is in doing the first one  :-[ I will succeed. Thanks again to posters, work hard AND work smart.


----------



## Jaxson (15 Aug 2005)

one more question HOW are you doing your chin ups? and by that i mean are your arms in the "curl" form or "reverse curl"  and yes I'm aware were talking about chin ups but the forms you do chin ups is the same forms you do curls, other then the obvious differences of over your head, ones weight ones body..    so the curl form would be with your palms facing your body on the pole, whereas reverse curl would be the palms facing away, you should try both ways, i find that doing it with my hands facing away is a HELL of alot harder then my hands facing towards.


----------



## TheMachine (15 Aug 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Explain to me how a trainer will help a lot. I'm just curious, I've used a trainer before and I'd like to know why everybody is so hung up on trainers. Here's what I've seen from trainers; unless your seriously into a sport and need to be professionally conditioned you're wasting money. Trainers can provide some motivation, and sometimes show you proper technique. The idea that a trainer will develop a routine specifically for you is bull, they have a set of routines which they pull out to give to different people. You want to lose weight, here use this one, you want to bulk up, here use this one, and so on and so on. Drop by any gym, take 10 people who have been set up by a trainer and see how many of them are doing the same things. I've seen trainers give people routines with no compound exercises in them. Do you think that works? Here check out this handfull of sites and tell me that a trainer could do any better.
> 
> http://www.bodyforlife.com/index.asp
> http://forums.jpfitness.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=000056
> ...



It will help because you will get used to a routine being instructed to you 1 on 1 face to face.
If you dont get this... I dunno you must be humungously in shape and on a roll on the other hand some new recruits may not be. Ive seen posts here that some people clearly stated doing 17 min 2.4 km's and still head to basic... kind of makes you think eh?


----------



## Island Ryhno (15 Aug 2005)

Listen, I just went to a new gym today for a test run, see what it was like. First thing they tried on me was the get some personal training time sham. I said, nah I'll wait and see OK. So off I go, and bam soon as I leave the change room it's like f*cking Jurassic park with the trainers on the lurk like Raptors. I watched two different trainers, give two separate people (one male, one female) the exact same routine. In one hour, no less. You want to know what the big power move was for the routine? Squats in a Smith F*cking machine, tell me how effective you think that one on one time will be? Sorry, I'm not trying to fight with you, but way to many people get taken of their hard earned dollars by trainers. It's not needed folks, unless you're extremely serious and have time and money to spend on a trainer 5 days a week.


----------



## paracowboy (15 Aug 2005)

'personal trainers' are the 'ninjutsu masters' of the new millennia. Just as back in the '80s, everybody was teaching "Ninjutsu", today, anybody can get a paper from the Internet and proclaim themselves a Trainer.

Some methods to keep from getting seriously injured by a so-called 'trainer':

- Each trainer should do a thorough medical history with you, then check your form on several exercises, before actually designing a program for you. Most simply have a set program for EVERYBODY. Some of them say it's 'computer designed especially for you'. Look around, see if anybody else is doing the exact same workout or not.
- If you have an injury, or ailment, they should automatically refer you to a doctor and a physiotherapist. I've heard too many horror stories about some genius saying "Oh, well, we can work around that."
- They should be constantly receiving ongoing education in physical fitness, nutrition, and general health, so that they can sift through what's actually applicable to their clients, and what's the newest "Ice Cream Diet." Ask you trainer when the last time he attended a seminar, and ask for accreditable (is that a word?) certificates.
- Is this guy pushing supplements? If so, is he a trained nutritionist? On that note, a trainer shouldn't tell you what to eat, he should refer you to a nutritionist. I've heard too many suggest supplements that "We just happen to sell right here!"
- Is this guy able (or rather, willing) to provide references? If not, chances are that he's INJURED somebody.
- How often does this guy suggest you go to his gym, or he comes to you, or whatever? Basically, how many hours a week is this guy suggesting you work out? Is he after your money?

These are some things I've picked up on, watching family members get taken for rides by clods with steroid-built physiques, or by cookie-cutter fitness centers with bubble-heads in spandex.

If you have a trainer who fits the above, good. But nothing, *NOTHING*, beats educating yourself.


----------



## Brygun (15 Aug 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> If you have a trainer who fits the above, good. But nothing, *NOTHING*, beats educating yourself.



Agree very much with paracowboy. Its part of why asking questions for first time knowledge or comparsion knowledge is useful when time isnt critical. As with all advice that sounds "odd" check the qualifications of the the source, good advice can almost always be referenced back or confirmed.

Any commericial gym is a buisness. Some business take pride in customer care some are focused on funds. For any of them to survive there must be SOME issue of funds else they have to go away. Professional "quality knowledge" places will be able to back up with credtionals of some sort. That said its unlikely anyone, professional or otherwise, would carry "in store" one they dont have at least have some faith in for someone... but is it right for you?

In educating yourself also have the integrity to know your limits, stay off self-advise on serious things. All those drug ads on TV afterall are to get you, low knowledge consumer, to pester the doctors, high knowledge professional, to ask for drug XXX. That means flashy or sexy ads to make consumer ignore knowledge and demand perscription (viagra for instance).

For busted teeth you still go to a dentist, for broken bones and bleeding arteries a hospital and shifted bones a chiropractor. Just about anything else is something you can do something about. Knowledgeable people of integrity are an asset. It is still your body. Like getting advise, good or bad, on who to marry its you that lives with the consequence.


----------



## Brygun (15 Aug 2005)

Jaxson said:
			
		

> one more question HOW are you doing your chin ups?



Terms I've seen consistently around are:

Chin-up = Palms facing toward you. Full arm extension (my issue) with no support for legs (held up or high enough) and pulling to get chin above the bar (aka the hand line). (6 recommended, not mandatory, for my age/sex category)

Pull-up = As above with hands facing away from you.


----------



## TheMachine (15 Aug 2005)

First you dont have to pay; most of us get it for free simply because we are regulars at the gym. Second, a personal trainer could be a gym buddy, a best freind you meet at the gym, or someone you just met there and are working in with.


----------



## Island Ryhno (15 Aug 2005)

IR said:
			
		

> First you dont have to pay; most of us get it for free simply because we are regulars at the gym. Second, a personal trainer could be a gym buddy, a best freind you meet at the gym, or someone you just met there and are working in with.



IR, that's an irresponsible and inaccurate post, not to mention possibly quite dangerous. Oh and I'd like to know which gym you go to that gives you free personal trainers. I've only ever been to one, those were YMCA's, but recently they've dropped that like a hot potatoe, know why? Trainers are charging a fortune. Please, don't anybody take that " a personal trainer could be a gym buddy, a best freind you meet at the gym, or someone you just met there and are working in with."  as advice, you could end up hurt.


----------



## TheMachine (15 Aug 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> IR, that's an irresponsible and inaccurate post, not to mention possibly quite dangerous. Oh and I'd like to know which gym you go to that gives you free personal trainers. I've only ever been to one, those were YMCA's, but recently they've dropped that like a hot potatoe, know why? Trainers are charging a fortune. Please, don't anybody take that " a personal trainer could be a gym buddy, a best freind you meet at the gym, or someone you just met there and are working in with."  as advice, you could end up hurt.



Whats irresponsible and that can get you hurt is peer pressure. You get used to a routine and some buddy goes I bet you cant do 3 plates a side and you say sure I can.... If you have people skills, you get assistance to any question you have from the gym supervisors. This angle is advanced anyways, and can be annoying to them. So for anyone really new I would suggest a personal trainer, still. Just listen to him/her. Thats how I first started and found it more enjoyable plus I did way better. (my cousin was the best)


----------



## paracowboy (15 Aug 2005)

IR said:
			
		

> First you dont have to pay; most of us get it for free simply because we are regulars at the gym. Second, a personal trainer could be a gym buddy, a best freind you meet at the gym, or someone you just met there and are working in with.


Cherries, FNGs, wannabe's, and civvies: do not listen to this crap. It can get you hurt, possibly seriously enough that you will not be able to be accepted into the military. That is all I will add to this thread, as it has gotten astoundingly dumb, very fast.


----------



## TheMachine (16 Aug 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Listen, I just went to a new gym today for a test run, see what it was like.



Why would you do this?


----------



## TheMachine (16 Aug 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Cherries, FNGs, wannabe's, and civvies: do not listen to this crap. It can get you hurt, possibly seriously enough that you will not be able to be accepted into the military. That is all I will add to this thread, as it has gotten astoundingly dumb, very fast.



Crap eh? All my freinds are regulars, fitness trainers, sport teamates, supervisors, Police officers and University students in Sports Medicine to say the least. I have trust and respect in people I talk to and train with. Plus, im a really fit civvy and wannabe. ;D


----------



## Jaxson (16 Aug 2005)

Brygun: You just made me feel like an A$$ hole for pointing out one is a chin up, one is a pull up... i didn't even think about the name difference when i as writing what i wrote but then again i do consider them the same thing, except their reversed, oh well cheers mate 

one more thing: IR a regular at a gym... an athlete and a police officer, sports medicine, thats all good and dandy, they know HOW to work out, how to train, but they are NOT certified trainers. 

my 2 cents (0.02). ;D


----------



## TheMachine (16 Aug 2005)

Summary: If you dont have it in you to do basic amounts of chin ups see and or get advice from a certified personal trainer or you could hurt yourself. Good answer?


----------



## Island Ryhno (16 Aug 2005)

IR said:
			
		

> Why would you do this?



Would you keep the same routine for two years? No, then why wouldn't I try out the new gym in town and see what it has to offer? Your posts are getting increasingly bothersome. I've been in gyms in Edmonton, Calgary, Oshawa, Fredricton, Gagetown and St.John's, every gym has a different atmosphere and something different to offer. I suggest maybe you try a shake up of your gym and see how it works out.


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Aug 2005)

IR said:
			
		

> Crap eh? All my freinds are regulars, fitness trainers, sport teamates, supervisors, Police officers and University students in Sports Medicine to say the least. I have trust and respect in people I talk to and train with. Plus, im a really fit civvy and wannabe. ;D



Thats good for you, but what about others who aren't so lucky to blessed with such a wide assortment of people.  People new to gym or working my just take you advice ask the first person who looks huge and ripped to help them workout, and then when they get hurt have no form of recourse.  I don't go to the gym to socialize or meet people, I go to workout.  If someone asks for advice from me I tell them speak to the trainers, I'm busy.  You might think that is rude, but I find it incredibly rude for someone to come right up to me, without knowing me and start asking me questions.  I do help spot someone if they ask (politely) or the are about to crush themselves (but that is common curtesy at a gym).  If you aren't being paid by that particular gym it would be ill adviced to dispense any form of suggestion or advice to someone (especially if they didn't even ask for it.). 

Whats wrong with checking out (test driving) a gym?  Every gym is different, if you have many in your area, you would be doing yourself a favour to check them out see whats right for you.  One might have a lot of machines, or a large free weight area, are not enough cardio equipment etc.  You are going to spending quite a bit of time and money in the place, you are gonna make sure you like it.


----------



## Brygun (16 Aug 2005)

*looks at compass*

*looks at map*

*looks at compass*

*looks at direction of vehicle*

Suggestion: Perhaps those going a new direction about physical trainers dos and don'ts could start a new thread.


----------



## dylan_infantry (12 Sep 2005)

Ya just keep practicing them I can only pull off 3 (fully extended arms) but i never used to of been able so just keep on practicing them.



Good luck.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (12 Sep 2005)

dylan_infantry said:
			
		

> Ya just keep practicing them I can only pull off 3 (fully extended arms) but i never used to of been able so just keep on practicing them.
> Good luck.



Same here. Even worse, when I started, I was lucky to get 2 off. (then I was sore the next day and could not try again for four days :-[.)It wasn't that I wasn't working out, I had a three day routine with supersetting, suplements everything but I wasn't hitting the chin up areas nor was I getting anywhere. I can do sets of ten easily now but it took a lot  of work and time. Some days ten is impossible though. Reminds me of running. 

It seemed to be a function of my overall fitness for me. I cut back on the weights, did training that would replicate BMQ, did a lot more running and then it started to happen. Not to mention I dropped 25 lbs so it was easier to pull myself up.  ;D


----------



## schwick (14 Sep 2005)

once you have reached the 10-15 chin up mark
use a weight belt and at that point u will skyrocket ur reps to 20 in a month or two


----------



## melissabillie (1 Nov 2010)

Hello,

I've been trying to do chin ups for the longest time now and I still can't seem to do them. I have pretty good upper body strength but I can't seem to pull myself up. I'm hoping to join the Res Force in April and I want to be able to do a few chin ups before then. 
Any tips?

Thanks.


----------



## TimBit (1 Nov 2010)

If you have access to a gym, there are machines that take some weight off your body weight. You could try those. Other than that, perform series of partial or negative chin ups. See here:

http://twentypullups.com/content/what-pull

As well, if you are trying pull ups (supination), try chin ups instead (pronation), then move to pull ups.


----------



## Ascendant (1 Nov 2010)

TimBit said:
			
		

> As well, if you are trying pull ups (supination), try chin ups instead (pronation), then move to pull ups.



You have that backwards.

Pull ups, as they are usually described, are performed with a pronated (palms facing away) grip.

Chin ups use a supinated (palms facing you) grip.


----------



## Ascendant (1 Nov 2010)

melissabillie said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I've been trying to do chin ups for the longest time now and I still can't seem to do them. I have pretty good upper body strength but I can't seem to pull myself up. I'm hoping to join the Res Force in April and I want to be able to do a few chin ups before then.
> Any tips?
> ...



You can do negatives, use bands or, as mentioned, use a machine to reduce resistance.

If you can do a few chin ups, I would keep doing them as often as possible. If you want to get good at them, you need to do a lot of them and often.

Once you can do ~8-10 in one set, I'd do Recon Ron. It's a pretty tried, tested and true program, used by a lot of military folk from what I gather. You do the prescribed reps for the week every day, or as often as you can if you can't do seven days.

http://webpages.charter.net/bert/reconron.html

When I started on Week 1, it was really hard. I stopped at Week 14 and switched to weighted chin ups because, at that point, BW chin ups were no longer useful for my needs. I never missed reps and I was only doing it 3-4 times a week. I also got very good at chin ups.


----------



## Task (1 Nov 2010)

Another thing you can try is called a kipping pull-up. It uses momentum to get up over the bar and you can adapt your grip for pull ups or chin ups. Note, that it changes the angle of pull up and so works slightly different muscles. This can be beneficial when you first start as you build strength in those muscles they will support your regular Pull/chin ups.

To find a video explanation of it go here: http://www.crossfit.com/cf-info/excercise.html#Exer

Then scroll down till you see: 

Kipping Pullup Concepts [ wmv]
Kipping Pullups, Step 1 [wmv][mov] » Nov 29 07 
Kipping Pullups, Step 2 [wmv][mov] » Dec 4 07 
Kipping Pullups, Step 3 [wmv][mov] » Dec 10 07 
Kipping Pullups, Step 4 [wmv][mov] » Dec 15 07


----------



## Ascendant (1 Nov 2010)

Also a good idea, Task. Are you allowed to kip during the test, or are they all done from a complete dead hang?


----------



## Ascendant (1 Nov 2010)

Wow. I can't edit. Never understood why that privilege gets taken away.

Anyway, some other good examples of kipping:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boLl8rGhJvE&feature=mfu_in_order&playnext=1&videos=zMzo1NiLqVY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgdKg7FlyOk&feature=mfu_in_order&playnext=1&videos=_yRd3qvG0Lg


----------



## Task (1 Nov 2010)

Kratos,

No, it must be a dead hang and they (PSP) are very strict. I don't think they do chins/pulls for the test in basic IIRC though...? It is however a valuable exercise for the future, it will be used in later selection tests for JTF2,CSOR, Para etc..

It won't let me quote you weird...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Nov 2010)

Kratos said:
			
		

> Wow. I can't edit. Never understood why that privilege gets taken away.
> 
> Anyway, some other good examples of kipping:
> 
> ...


Read the Guidelines. It's so you make darn sure of what you are going to present before you hit 'Post'. Too many internet warriors post up crap without thinking, start a shit storm, then spend time and energy trying to defend a post, that upon reflection, they should have deleted. It also stops the more nefarious from posting something, starting said shit storm, then going back and editing their post as if they had never said the stupid thing in the first place.

As always, if someone doesn't like the way we do things, there are likely, always, other more appropriate forums they can migrate to and leave this one alone. Usually, they are not missed the minute they leave.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Ascendant (1 Nov 2010)

You can just PM me instead of doing this to every thread.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Nov 2010)

Kratos said:
			
		

> You can just PM me instead of doing this to every thread.



Then you should have PMd the Staff if you were unclear of the repercussions of being in the Warning System. However, you didn't. Your public 'hmmm' was answered in public.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Ascendant (1 Nov 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> Kratos,
> 
> No, it must be a dead hang and they (PSP) are very strict. I don't think they do chins/pulls for the test in basic IIRC though...? It is however a valuable exercise for the future, it will be used in later selection tests for JTF2,CSOR, Para etc..
> 
> It won't let me quote you weird...



Oh, ok. 

It's definitely a great exercise, especially if you are doing a ton of push ups. They'll help balance out the shoulder work.

Recon Ron can be used for chin or pull ups, I should add.

You probably can't quote me because I am on the shit list. I've had multiple posts deleted, so it's tough to know what's going on in here.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Nov 2010)

Kratos said:
			
		

> Oh, ok.
> 
> It's definitely a great exercise, especially if you are doing a ton of push ups. They'll help balance out the shoulder work.
> 
> ...



Your posts were deleted within the guideline criteria. As for your being on a shitlist, go read your PM.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

